#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  SIT WBUT Kolkata admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## jaivinder

*
SIT WBUT Kolkata Year of Establishment:* 2000.

*SIT WBUT Kolkata Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*SIT WBUT Kolkata Mode Of Admission:* WBJEE.

*SIT WBUT Kolkata Branches In Engineering:

*
COMPUTER SC. & ENGINEERINGINFORMATION TECHNOLOGY
 *
WBUT Kolkata WBJEE cut off 2014 in first round counseling of WBJEE:**branch*
*General closing rank*
*SC closing rank*
*ST closing rank*
*BA closing rank*
*BB closing rank*
*TFW closing rank*

Computer Science and Engineering/Computer Sc. and Technology
3882
19240
51170
0
0
0

Computer Science and Engineering/Computer Sc. and Technology With TFW
0
0
0
0
0
2797

Information Technology
6030
22613
60979
0
0
0

Information Technology With TFW
0
0
0
0
0
6371


 *
SIT WBUT Kolkata Campus & Intra Facilities:**Campus:* To excel in imparting quality training in technological education and carry out research in frontier areas of Information Technology, Computer Science & Engineering and Communication Engineering. This School aims at becoming a Centre of Excellence in teaching and research as well as a nodal centre to act as an Academic Staff College for training teaching personnel for Engineering and Technological Institutions.

*Mission:* To create an excellent environment of learning where the undergraduate and the post-graduate students are made aware of the state-of-art technological developments. To offer a wider spectrum of knowledge and develop the skill to prove ones ability in the highly competitive world of technological learning.

*Central library:* The University has a well established Library which caters to the need of the undergraduate and post graduate students, research scholars and the faculty. The Library functions on an open access system for the faculty members and the research scholars. But the students have only a limited access. The library remains open from morning till night on all working days.The Library has a huge collection of books and bound volumes of journals. It subscribes to about 100 international journals in various disciplines of science, engineering and humanities, published from India. Services such as Internet Access, reading room, reprographic facilities and bibilographic reference and information are rendered by the library. The Digital Library has also been set up very recently, and students can now access to thousands of online journals from the library.

*SIT WBUT Kolkata Hostel & Mess Facilities:* NA.

*SIT WBUT Kolkata Address:* School of Information Technology, West Bengal University of Technology, BF -142. Sector -1. Salt Lake Kolkata. West Bengal Pincode: 700064 India.





  Similar Threads: NSEC Kolkata Btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities BPPIMT Kolkata Btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities RCCIT Kolkata Btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IEM Kolkata Btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities SIT WBUT Kolkata admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

